# AppleScript et création d'un nouveau dossier



## _gromit_ (2 Juillet 2000)

Existe-t-il un complément de pilotage permettant de créer un dossier avec des adresses du type "Macintosh HD:Applications:"

Cela est impossible avec le Finder car il utilise un autre type d'adresses.

aidez-moi svp
Merci d'avance


----------

